# -



## jw (Jun 24, 2006)

-


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2006)

Is that the MS firewall?

If so, eeeewwww!

You need to disable it and use your router's firewall. 

Particularly if it is a linksys.

Oh, yeah - here are my credentials on wireless...

http://www.mwwusa.com/agenda_bios.html



[Edited on 6-24-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 24, 2006)

deleted by poster

[Edited on 6-24-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 24, 2006)

It could be that the network is not connected properly. Does it say "little or no network connectivity"?

Try turning OFF Zone Alarm and see what happens.

Easiest way to fix most problems:

shut down laptop. Unplug router and modem. Reconnect in reverse order, waiting 30 seconds for each.


----------



## rmhainlen (Jun 25, 2006)

I am assuming you have a computer with windows. If so let windows search for the internet connection and not the software for linksys or whatever. I found if I disabled all of my start-up items and just programmed it for windows to look for the connection, I would have no problems with windows fighting the wireless software looking for the connection.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2006)

Joshua,

1. Try browsing to your wireless router from your computer by typing in it's IP. (usually 192.168.1.1 though could be 192.168.15.1).

2. If that works then you know you've got connectivity to the router.

3. It could be that your network connection that you have your wireless router is down. Try unplugging your cable (or DSL) modem and plugging it back in.

4. If you're still down then you can verify if its a wireless network problem by connecting the notebook directly into the cable modem. If it doesn't work then you know you have a problem with the cable modem.

Honestly, when no conditions on my network have changed and I get a DNS error, I always assume the cable modem is having issues.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmhainlen_
> I am assuming you have a computer with windows. If so let windows search for the internet connection and not the software for linksys or whatever. I found if I disabled all of my start-up items and just programmed it for windows to look for the connection, I would have no problems with windows fighting the wireless software looking for the connection.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I agree. Conflicts can cause that.

You can also go to Run --> and type (in each instance without the quotes):

"cmd"

then type

"ipconfig /release all"

and then

"ipconfig /renew all"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 30, 2006)

did this ever get resolved?


----------

